# Mexico Reviews for January 2007



## KristinB (Jan 15, 2007)

*Updated*

 Park Royal Los Tules Puerto Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Dan MacIndoe

Paradise Village Beach Resort & Spa
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: sailor7

Cabo Villas
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Debra Barry

The Royal Sands
Cancun
Review by: Patricia

Rosarito Beach Vacation Suites
Playas de Rosarito
Review by: Carlos Enriquez

Vacation Internationale - Torres Mazatlán
Mazatlan
Review by: Diane Morgan


----------



## KristinB (Jan 28, 2007)

*New*

Villa Del Arco
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Carole Dietterich  

*Updated*

Villa del Palmar Cabo San Lucas
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Carole Dietterich

The Royal Sands
Cancun
Review by: Garry

The Royal Mayan
Cancun
Review by: William Rogers

Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Kimberly Rudge 

Aventura Spa Palace
Puerto Aventuras
Review by: Kimberly Rudge

Cozumel Palace
Cozumel 
Review by: Kathleen Matthews  

WIVC Alta Vista
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld


----------

